# lotta cola



## mjaynes (Nov 12, 2006)

hi all,newbie here...came up with about 50 bottles and jars from a basement cleanout.one drink bottle kinda stumped me...its called lotta cola (16oz.) anyone know about it?thanks,mike


----------



## cc6pack (Nov 12, 2006)

Scroll down to you fine yours. Not much info but it'll give you a start. Check the Key and Roster for the explanation on the symbols.

http://www.gono.com/museum2003/paintedlbottles/paintedl2.htm


----------



## mjaynes (Nov 12, 2006)

thanks,mike


----------



## bubbas dad (Nov 13, 2006)

mjaynes, does yours have lotta-cola embossed around the shoulder twice with the rest of the bottle covered by writting that saids lotta cola in white and 16oz in yellow? if so i have the same bottle. mine was made 1958 and the drink was bottled by lotta cola company in pittsburg pa. i paid about $5 for mine in really good condition. i never found out anything else on it.


----------

